# mk4 gti seat belt buckle



## kbd20ae (Oct 23, 2008)

I am trying to replace my seat belt buckle apparatus due to the airbag light being on and the dealer said that it is the driver side set belt buckle. Any help, tips and/pictures would be great! thanks. I drive a 2003 GTI and I just purchased the new seat belt bucket and would like to get started asap


_Modified by kbd20ae at 9:23 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## arut (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 gti seat belt buckle (kbd20ae)*

i have the same problem driver side buckle and airbag is on to where did you buy the buckle from and howmuch was it?


----------



## kbd20ae (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: mk4 gti seat belt buckle (arut)*

sorry for the slow reply. I got it off of ebay and I am waiting for a warm day to get out and try to put it on. It was from a junk yard off a 2003 jetta for about 45 bucks


----------



## arut (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: mk4 gti seat belt buckle (kbd20ae)*

ya no problem i got mine alredy too from a junkyard and i installed it too but the light is still on i have to get it reseted its pretty easy all you need is a flashlight and a size 17 wrench lol goodluck


----------



## Hoffasenior (Nov 7, 2004)

part # 1Y1858471EFCN 1stvwparts.com for $109. Having trouble finding a used one.


----------



## WhiZa (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: mk4 gti seat belt buckle (arut)*

How did the install go? I was thinking of buying the buckle as well after the stealership gave me an estimate of $330. 
Also were you able to clear your code after doing this?


----------



## galactic732 (Apr 2, 2011)

hoff,

what color is that latch? black? the site doesn't list color


----------

